# The Government response, we're doomed



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As some of you might know I work for the state of CA. Yes, I'm ashamed to say it but I am a government worker. So the response, so far, has been totally a chicken with it's head chopped off.

I was looking at emails tonight and they have gone full retard. We have facilities which accommodate both adults and children. I supervise both the custodial and maintenance crew. I have been instructed to have my crew disinfect all hard surfaces once a week. Can someone please tell me how disinfecting once a week if going to contain/stop anything? I am personally not worried about Coronavirus but this response is totally asinine.

The moral of this thread is don't trust your local government to do anything correct.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA is just waiting for the half of the 8.3 billion. of course they will spend it on something else.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch is right. Government is what you do in place of common sense. They feel they have to do something and it is not important that it is the right thing as long as what action taken feels good or promotes those in government. True universally, not just California.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> As some of you might know I work for the state of CA. Yes, I'm ashamed to say it but I am a government worker. So the response, so far, has been totally a chicken with it's head chopped off.
> 
> I was looking at emails tonight and they have gone full retard. We have facilities which accommodate both adults and children. I supervise both the custodial and maintenance crew. I have been instructed to have my crew disinfect all hard surfaces once a week. Can someone please tell me how disinfecting once a week if going to contain/stop anything? I am personally not worried about Coronavirus but this response is totally asinine.
> 
> The moral of this thread is don't trust your local government to do anything correct.


IF you were a "real" government employee (or more accurately, a Tax Payer Funded person) you would have given a press conference and had 2 black females, 1 black male, 1 hispanic male, 2 hispanic females, 1 woman wearing a hijab and the guy/girl named Pat from Accounting that drives a Subaru and plays first base for the local softball team, all standing behind you at the podium while a really strange looking person gives some very animated version of American Sign Language to the audience as you make your silly little announcement of wiping down the toilets every now and then like you should have been doing anyway...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> IF you were a "real" government employee (or more accurately, a Tax Payer Funded person) you would have given a press conference and had 2 black females, 1 black male, 1 hispanic male, 2 hispanic females, 1 woman wearing a hijab and the guy/girl named Pat from Accounting that drives a Subaru and plays first base for the local softball team, all standing behind you at the podium while a really strange looking person gives some very animated version of American Sign Language to the audience as you make your silly little announcement of wiping down the toilets every now and then like you should have been doing anyway...


That's the joke I was looking for! :vs_lol:


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Slippy said:


> ..while a really strange looking person gives some very animated version of American Sign Language to the audience...


LOL Slippy, that reminds me of this...

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/17/us/sign-language-interpreter-irma.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> LOL Slippy, that reminds me of this...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/17/us/sign-language-interpreter-irma.html


That is hilarious!

I have a good friend who is in his late 70's and used to be a "hearing" person but became deaf late in life but since he came from a deaf family (deafness is often hereditary) he is a freakin wonderful American Sign Language expert. Anyway, my buddy has invited me on a couple of NASCAR weekend camp outings with his deaf friends and I'm here to tell you, they are some real cool people! Funny as hell and me being the "Stupid Hear-ie" Person as they like to call people who are not deaf, was the butt of many of their jokes. BUT at the actual NASCAR race, I became the King of my Deaf NASCAR Friends because I was the only one able to hear the Race Commentary through the closed circuit NASCAR headphones! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

An example of our clueless government rulers;
The chicoms are threatening to cut off our supply of drugs. Our drugs are all made in china now because of stupid rules and regs enacted by those same clueless government rulers. So common sense would suggest that these same mental giants would be doing everything in their power to restart our Domestic pharmaceutical production. No! They are still concentrating on “orange man bad” and anticipating their vacation next week. Some are praising Trump for stopping travelers from Europe, but they are all still insisting on an open southern border. They are beyond incompetent. How bout we round em all up and throw em into the quarantine wards with the already infected patients.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> As some of you might know I work for the state of CA. Yes, I'm ashamed to say it but I am a government worker. So the response, so far, has been totally a chicken with it's head chopped off.
> 
> I was looking at emails tonight and they have gone full retard. We have facilities which accommodate both adults and children. I supervise both the custodial and maintenance crew. I have been instructed to have my crew disinfect all hard surfaces once a week. Can someone please tell me how disinfecting once a week if going to contain/stop anything? I am personally not worried about Coronavirus but this response is totally asinine.
> 
> The moral of this thread is don't trust your local government to do anything correct.


The gubbamint's knee-jerk reaction to anything: Must............... do............... _something_.....................


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> As some of you might know I work for the state of CA. Yes, I'm ashamed to say it but I am a government worker.


There's no shame in it. We need more good people working for the gov.



> So the response, so far, has been totally a chicken with it's head chopped off.
> 
> I was looking at emails tonight and they have gone full retard. We have facilities which accommodate both adults and children. I supervise both the custodial and maintenance crew. I have been instructed to have my crew disinfect all hard surfaces once a week. Can someone please tell me how disinfecting once a week if going to contain/stop anything? I am personally not worried about Coronavirus but this response is totally asinine.
> 
> The moral of this thread is don't trust your local government to do anything correct


The CDC has been giving out bad and conflicting advice from the start. I heard someone say, 'In other times people were called to go to war.' In our time we're being called to just wait it out on the sofa.'---if you possibly can. What's so hard about that? If things blow over, great. If not and people the heed, the fallout will be much less than if people had just gone on biz as usual.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"The nine most terrifying words in the English language are, 'I'm from the government and I'm here to help.'"




<- that guy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Time to start playing Patriots and Politicians?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

slippy said:


> time to start playing patriots and politicians?


fify.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> IF you were a "real" government employee (or more accurately, a Tax Payer Funded person) you would have given a press conference and had 2 black females, 1 black male, 1 hispanic male, 2 hispanic females, 1 woman wearing a hijab and the guy/girl named Pat from Accounting that drives a Subaru and plays first base for the local softball team, all standing behind you at the podium while a really strange looking person gives some very animated version of American Sign Language to the audience as you make your silly little announcement of wiping down the toilets every now and then like you should have been doing anyway...


Believe it or not all levels of government have people that actually have to do, well you know, work. I guess rather than government "employees" the term should be government "peons."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> There's no shame in it. We need more good people working for the gov.
> 
> The CDC has been giving out bad and conflicting advice from the start. I heard someone say, 'In other times people were called to go to war.' In our time we're being called to just wait it out on the sofa.'---if you possibly can. What's so hard about that? If things blow over, great. If not and people the heed, the fallout will be much less than if people had just gone on biz as usual.


I encourage people to be prepared for things but this is ridiculous. Runs on toilet paper? Really? I was just at the store and it was a madhouse. I think there is just too much of an overreaction.

BTW, I went to the doctor today about a foot injury and while I was there I asked the doc what they thought of the whole coronavirus thing. She said people are overreacting. She also said unless you have immune problems or respiratory problems you really have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I encourage people to be prepared for things but this is ridiculous. Runs on toilet paper? Really? I was just at the store and it was a madhouse. I think there is just too much of an overreaction.
> 
> BTW, I went to the doctor today about a foot injury and while I was there I asked the doc what they thought of the whole coronavirus thing. She said people are overreacting. She also said unless you have immune problems or respiratory problems you really have nothing to worry about.


The mainstream media that have fanned the flames is comprised of corporations that demand a profit. If they can't start a tire fire everyday they wont make the money needed to appease their stockholders. As always at the bottom of it all is MONEY$


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

They put me on a “Pandemic” committee at the college where I work. We have a large number of counties in our area, at least 2 have cases. The local University went to “online” classes at 1700 Today. We still haven’t done a thing, and won’t until Monday. My students are EMT and Paramedic students. All have been working EMS, or doing ride time one. So... chances are they have been exposed, I know 4 have. The school knows as well, btw. Still in class, no changes at all “because they wore masks”.
Yes, they changed the protocol from N95 to respirators today, but we don’t have any for EMS. The state has yet to provide new cartridges for the Gas Masks we were issued in 2003. We still have the ones from 2003 though... 
I’m in SC, so it’s not just Cali


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> There's no shame in it. We need more good people working for the gov...


NO!

We the People NEED A LOT LESS PEOPLE WORKING IN GOVERNMENT TAKING WEALTH FROM WE THE PEOPLE AND PRODUCING NOTHING.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> NO!
> 
> We the People NEED A LOT LESS PEOPLE WORKING IN GOVERNMENT TAKING WEALTH FROM WE THE PEOPLE AND PRODUCING NOTHING.


I see you grasp the subtle nuance of this delicate situation. Thanks, Mr Slippy.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I encourage people to be prepared for things but this is ridiculous. Runs on toilet paper? Really? I was just at the store and it was a madhouse. I think there is just too much of an overreaction.
> 
> BTW, I went to the doctor today about a foot injury and while I was there I asked the doc what they thought of the whole coronavirus thing. She said people are overreacting. She also said unless you have immune problems or respiratory problems you really have nothing to worry about.


You were asking a podiatrist about the coronavirus?! That's special. 
I asked my hair stylist and she said... You in danger, girl!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> You were asking a podiatrist about the coronavirus?! That's special.
> I asked my hair stylist and she said... You in danger, girl!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Well! I asked @Slippy and he said..................


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> You were asking a podiatrist about the coronavirus?! That's special.
> I asked my hair stylist and she said... You in danger, girl!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk





Prepared One said:


> Well! I asked @Slippy and he said..................


..."You in danger, girl! Now hold still, these weaves ain't gonna weave themselves!" :vs_lol:


----------

